

Ask HN: Whats the Right Word for This Product? \_(“n”)_/ - hienyimba

The Idea {brighterme.org} is to send a weekly digest of the 10 funniest photos on the Internet to our kind subscribers.<p>The problem is that I don&#x27;t know the right wording to use in getting people interested.<p>Anyone skilled in positioning or language pls help!!!!
======
hienyimba
thanks @creyes123

I was actually thinking of what to say in the body of the copy. Any help with
that? The present one doesn't seem to be converting much

~~~
creyes123
Oh. That is a very different question.

By the way, the word is spelled happiness.

I did not see anything particularly funny in any of the photos in the home
page, for starters. The quote on the right was cut-off for me. Don't expect
more than 1280 pixel wide.

I agree that the wording appears to be lacking. It looks like a perfect case
for A/B testing, too.

Here's an idea: show them one funny photo with a "Next" button. After they hit
next three times or so, put up the email sign-up. All the text you need is
"Funny Photos via email."

How do you sign up for the emails!? Did I miss something? If I did, almost all
other folks will, too. Also, lose the link to classroom.ng - too confusing.
Move it to the bottom of the page.

------
creyes123
funnybones.com

funnyweek.com

funweek.com

weeklygiggles.com

weeklychortles.com

chortleme.com

theweekinlaughs.com

